# Australasian Allergy Society's Position paper on allergy testing.



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The Australasian Society of Clinical Immunology and Allergy has issued this paper on Allergy testing and treatments.http://www.allergy.org.au/pospapers/unorthodox.htm


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

There is some interesting reading in there.INAPPROPRIATE TESTING"Tests for 'dysbiosis'Use: Diagnosis of food sensitivity / allergy and other non-specific symptoms Method: Some laboratories offer pathology tests including stool bacterial/chemical analysis, urine metabolite profiles, intestinal permeability assays, trace metal analysis, Candida antibody / cellular proliferation assays and blood / urine fatty acid and amino acid profiles for assessment of "dysbiosis". The concept of 'dysbiosis' states that there is a balance of 'good' versus 'bad' bacteria in the bowel of each person, that imbalances result in disease, and that this can be assessed by various metabolic and bacteriological measurements. Such tests are often used by unorthodox practitioners as a rationale to guide (a) megadose nutritional supplementation; (







'probiotic' and/or antibiotic therapy; or © dietary modifications. These treatments are promoted as a means of restoring a 'healthy' balance of bowel flora.Evidence: There is no sound evidence to support the notion of 'dysbiosis as a cause of allergic diseases or related clinical conditions. The clinical validity of the tests involved or treatments advocated has not been demonstrated."Food specific IgG, IgG4Use: Diagnosis of food sensitivity / allergy. Method: Antibodies to food are measured using standard laboratory techniques. Evidence: IgG antibodies to food are commonly detectable in healthy adult patients and children, independent of the presence of absence of food-related symptoms. There is no credible evidence that measuring IgG antibodies is useful for diagnosing food allergy or intolerance, nor that IgG antibodies cause symptoms. The exception is that gliadin IgG antibodies are sometimes useful in monitoring adherence to a gluten-free diet patients with histologically confirmed coeliac disease. Otherwise, inappropriate use of food allergy testing (or misinterpretation of results) in patients with inhalant allergy, for example, may lead to inappropriate and unnecessary dietary restrictions, with particular nutritional implications in children. Chronic CandidiasisUse: Treatment of a variety of ailments including allergy, irritable bowel, food allergy and intolerance, autoimmunity, arthritis and psychological conditions. Method: This approach is based on the concept that imbalance of gut flora results in overgrowth of Candida albicans within the gut. Release of fungal toxins results in a variety of symptoms including fatigue, arthritis, irritable bowel, food intolerance as well as psychological symptoms. These toxins weaken the immune system, predisposing to further symptoms from ingested foods and toxins. Treatment centres on dietary supplements, administration of antifungal drugs such as nystatin, and restriction of "Candida friendly" foods such as those containing sugars, yeast or molds. Evidence: Candida is a normal gut organism, and immune responses (antibodies, cell mediated responses) to this organism are both expected and observed in healthy controls as well as those allegedly suffering from this condition. There is no evidence of overgrowth of Candida or altered immune responses to this organism in patients complaining of this syndrome. There is neither a scientific rationale nor published evidence that elimination of Candida with diets or anti-fungal therapy is useful for management.


----------

